# 250 MH to 45watt LED light pole conversion



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

I wish I could get stuck with a dead JLG with the temp dropping to the mid 60's.


----------



## CaptainSparky (May 6, 2013)

Love those lamps!!

I'm going to order a few of them today to use as a test on one of the properties we maintain.

I'd like to be able to recommend them to our project management clients instead of ballast and lamp replacements. 

Did you feel that they did as good a job of lighting the area as the lamps you removed?


----------



## dspiffy (Nov 25, 2013)

I'm going to look into lamps like that next time one of our HID lamps goes out. Most of the ballasts and starters are older than dirt, we dont replace them until there's a problem.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

CaptainSparky said:


> Love those lamps!!
> 
> I'm going to order a few of them today to use as a test on one of the properties we maintain.
> 
> ...


They throw out the same amount of light but something to remember.
The fixture was designed for a round lamp and all of the reflectors are made for them.
so, instead of getting an even light spread, the LEDs develop most of the light straight down. It looked to me as though the same amount of area was lit the same.
Unfortunately, the lift had problems but the up side was that I was able to compare them side by side working in the dark.
So, same amount of coverage with a higher amount of light right under the fixture.

I really cant see ever recommending a customer buy a lamp and ballast now that these are available.


----------

